# SW requesting access to Bank Accounts?



## curcork (3 May 2011)

I have recently applied for unemployment benefit and I am waiting for my application to go through the process.

However I have just received a letter form my local office requesting 'to clarify with the main financial institutions that i do not hold any other accounts than previously stated'.

I have asked a few people and none of them have heard of this. How safe is this process and will anyone under the same address be affected?

Also does anyone know how to correctly fill in the form? Who/whom do I address this form to?

Appreciate any help on this, thanks


----------



## MugsGame (3 May 2011)

Do you mean Jobseeker's Benefit (based on PRSI contributions, NOT means tested, so bank accounts should not be relevant) or Jobseeker's Allowance?
http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...nts/unemployed_people/jobseekers_benefit.html


----------



## curcork (3 May 2011)

Sorry, I meant jobseekers allowance. I have passed the means test, I am just waiting on my application to go through...


----------



## Guest105 (3 May 2011)

You have to give details of your bank accounts when you are being assessed for jobseekers allowance. I think you are allowed to have about €20,000 in your account before they begin to means test you. Your partner if he/she is coming in under an adult dependent will also have to give details of their bank accounts that's if you dont already have joint accounts. Anybody else living in the house is not affected i.e adult children. You will find more information on www.welfare.ie


The process is perfectly safe, you will simply be asked to submit copies of bank statements and they will be returned to you. Nobody in social welfare is going to use your details in a fraudulent manner and it is standard procedure for social welfare to ask for these documents, how else are they meant to means test you.


----------



## curcork (4 May 2011)

I'm sorry, maybe I need to be more specific. I have already given bank statements for my 2 bank accounts and I have no problem with that. This letter and form in my mind insinuate that they do not believe me and are looking for my permission to get access to all financial information under my name and address. 

I will fill the form in, however i live with other people and it is the address I am worried about. I'm sure my housemates would not appreciate their private bank details pried into.

I am just looking for more information on this and curious as i have never heard of this before.


----------



## Complainer (4 May 2011)

Unless your housemates have the same name as you, they have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Ildánach (4 May 2011)

It sounds like they are having a closer look at your application, this is likely to be a result of some other investigation into your affairs from some other Department or government body, or as a result of information received by the Department that you have other money that you have not declared.

Your claim will not be processed until you provide the information/consent required.  The consent form that you fill in does not given them the authority to look into anyone else's accounts than your own, although if the authorities are looking into your affairs, it may be that they are looking into the affairs of whoever lives with you.  There is nothing you can do about that if that is the case.


----------

